# Rebreeding?



## BYJR1434 (Feb 1, 2013)

ok so i had a doe lose all her kits(human error), since shes producing milk, but has no kits when can i go ahead and rebreed her. im gonna wait atleast a month but i just wanted to hear from you guys
thanks


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 2, 2013)

If she has lost her entire litter, I would rebreed her within the next couple of days. Does hit their highest hormonal peak right after kindling, so they will likely give birth to a large litter if bred at this time.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 2, 2013)

I do the same.


----------



## DianeS (Feb 3, 2013)

Yep, right away. Its nursing that is taxing to the does, not pregnancy. She's not nursing, so her milk will dry up very quickly.


----------



## nawma (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm new and haven't had any successful litters but I rebred my does the day after they lost their kits.


----------



## s&kfatrms (Mar 12, 2013)

I had the same issue with a few of my does and I am new as well they were to kit on 2/25/13 never did I just rebreed them this past week; hope I didn't wait to long? 

I do have another question I have 2 does that have babies born on the same date as above when should I rebreed those does?


----------

